# Best Programming Book



## mo_hit4u (May 8, 2006)

I WANT TO KNOW THE BEST PROGRAMMING C,C++ BOOK OR TEXT EXCEPT ONLINE EBOOKS.Books not for beginners but one step ahead of them.if u know it then share this info


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 8, 2006)

For C u can look for R.B.Patel 's Data Structures in C.


----------



## Najesh (May 8, 2006)

Go 4 Herbert Schield if u know the Basics...........................


----------



## blackleopard92 (May 8, 2006)

Najesh said:
			
		

> Go 4 Herbert Schield if u know the Basics...........................



I would recommend that too + 12 th class C++ books.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 8, 2006)

And what is this topic doing in Tutorials section?

_Reporting..._


----------



## go4saket (May 9, 2006)

For C, refer "Let Us C" by Yashwant Kanitkar. Along with this, also refer "Pointers in C" and "Exploring C", again by Yashwant Kanitkar.

For C++, the best book available is "Object Oriented Programming In Turbo C++" by Robert Lafore.


----------



## busyanuj (May 10, 2006)

nothing beats Robert Lafore if you intend to straighten out your fundas of C++. you could consult some other book if you intend to concentrate on Data Structures and you're already adept in C++.


----------



## demoninside9 (May 10, 2006)

hey, here u can get programming book which u want

try this:-------

*howto.gp.mines.edu/HOWTO/  or

www.blueportal.org 

all r free books 

enjoy!


----------



## jay4u (May 11, 2006)

thanks for the link...... lovely page you have there with lots of info.....


----------



## mukul (Jun 13, 2006)

man...none of others beat this one.....c++ Programming language....by bjarne stroutstrup......pretty gud level ...need to know basics of c++...gud one to complete ur knowledge.


----------



## Official Techie (Jun 14, 2006)

mukul said:
			
		

> man...none of others beat this one.....c++ Programming language....by bjarne stroutstrup......pretty gud level ...need to know basics of c++...gud one to complete ur knowledge.





how can any  book beat it coz the book is by the creator himself


----------



## ilugd (Jun 14, 2006)

mukul. I went through that book in my bca 1st year 5 years ago. I sure does rock and is interesting and useful. I would say mohit, go for it.


----------



## martian (Jun 14, 2006)

The C++ Programming language by Bjarne Stroutstrup is Da Best! Believe me dear Earthling, you wont regret!


----------



## Andyiz (Jun 18, 2006)

For C: Yashwant Kanitkar, Balguruswamy

For C: LAfore, (It simply cant get any better than this)


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 1, 2006)

C++ by Bjarne Stroutstrup
C++ How to Program, Fifth Edition
Thinking in C++ Vol. 2
what more do ya want,buddy.


----------



## sona (Jul 3, 2006)

for c use yashwant kanetkar
for c++ use robert lafore


----------



## techno_junkie (Jul 3, 2006)

All Computer related books; Graphic Design, Novels & Comics, Magazines, Self Improvement & Health Medical, Science & Engineering books, Tech tips and tricks, Humor . Quick register ...

www.pinlive.com

============================================ 
1 GB Space, 10 GB Bandwith, Domain Name, Unlimited subdomains and FTP accounts, Ready to use 40+ Scripts(Forums, Shopping carts etc.) @ Rs.1500 or $40 Only


----------



## JGuru (Jul 4, 2006)

Go for 'The C++ Programming Language' by Bjarne Stroutsrup. It's for advanced 
 C++ programmers by the creator himself.


----------

